

Holder says he did not mislead Congress over reporter leak probe - DanielBMarkham
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/20/politics/holder-journalist-probe-letter/index.html

======
DanielBMarkham
Here's the way this works: you go to a judge and certify that you have
sufficient evidence to believe a reporter is guilty of a crime -- conspiring
to commit treason. (He becomes an "unindicted co-conspirator") Then you tap
him and suck up all emails, text messages, and phone calls for anybody he's
spoken to.

Then you testify before congress that you had nothing to do with persecuting
journalists simply for doing their jobs.

When congress comes knocking to ask if you've lied or not, you simply say _but
we had no intention of charging him anyway_

You get the best of both worlds. You get all the information you need, you
shut down the reporter, you put fear into the other reporters, and you get to
deny that you're actually prosecuting reporters for doing their jobs.

Gotta love lawyers.

